

Show HN: Memfinity.org – Social, spaced-repetition web service - kohlmeier
http://memfinity.org

======
djtriptych
Social learning will become a huge space. I love where you're positioned and
if you continue to iterate on the UI, I think you could really have something.
I'd be working on some killer use cases.

You should certainly also allow visitors to see some cool content without
having to sign in (and give you partial access to my Google account.)

------
rcy
This is great, nice work, I have been looking for a lightweight browser based
alternative to anki.

After showing the back of a card when practicing, I find myself wanting
wanting to see the front of the card at the same time. Either that, or be able
to flip it back and forth.

Any plans to add an ability to batch import from a .txt or csv file?

~~~
chunkiestbacon
Check out my solution for the first one:
[https://oboeta.com/signup](https://oboeta.com/signup)

------
bravura
Is there a way to discuss cards or suggest revisions?

For example: "t-distributed stochastic neighbor embedding (t-SNE) is an
algorithm to convert high dimensional 2d or 3d space, where similar points and
clusters are preserved. Useful for displaying scatterplots." is not correct
and should be rewritten.

~~~
kohlmeier
Not currently, though that would be quite cool. For now, I clarified my
version of that card, which unfortunately had a typo. Thanks..

------
jurassic
I'm really excited for this! I always wanted to use Anki but found card
creation to be a huge bottleneck. Bringing that to the browser, with
citations, is extremely exciting.

------
Numberwang
Practicing specific tags would be a good function to add.

~~~
kohlmeier
I'm a bit ambivalent about that feature. I do think many folks will
want/expect it, and it would be useful at times. At the same time, the primary
use of the app I personally wanted is to add things I wanted to remember
permanently, and let the algorithms handle all of the work of scheduling
optimal practice. Gonna think about this.

